# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Nos vemos en Barakaldo

## Pulgas

Como no queda nada para el IV Encuentro Nacional de Magos Infantiles, que va a tener lugar en Barakaldo los días 6, 7 y 8 de noviembre, abro el hilo para saber quiénes vamos a asistir, y que tengamos la oportunidad de vernos, conocernos, charlar, departir, beber, disfrutar, etc.

Por si acaso alguien está despistado publico aquí el programa definitivo.

*Viernes 6 de noviembre:*
16.00. Entrega de acreditaciones. Apertura de la feria mágica.17.30. Súper macro taller de magia. (10 magos te enseñaran su mejor juego).19.30. Conferencia de *Magic Bufóns*. Magia muy Gag-ciosa. (El humor de la magia infantil).21.30. Cena.*Sábado 7 de noviembre:*
10.30. Conferencia de *Luigi*. Magia en las guarderias.11.45. Conferencia de *Saldaña*. Magia infantil de calle.12.30. Feria y Dealer show.14.00. Comida.16.30. Charla compartida. Coordina y modera: *Carlos Adriano*.18.00. Feria.19.00. Primera gala benéfica: Presenta *Linaje: Magic Bufons, Magionetas, Saldaña, Patxi*.21.30. Cena (Foto de familia y *espectáculo libre*).*Domingo 8 de noviembre:*
10.30. Charla-Debate sobre la gala del sábado, presentación y valoracion de candidaturas.12.30. Segunda gala solidaria: *Cliff The Magician: Ludus, Ignoto y Olga, Oliver, Carlos Adriano*.14.00. Despedida y paso del testigo al siguiente encuentro, e incluso a una mini asamblea.La página de consulta:
http://encuentrodemagosinfantiles.jimdo.com/

Una oportunidad estupenda de conocer gente, aprender un poco, compartir muchísimo y pasárnoslo en grande.

----------


## Pulgas

*Lista de asistentes del foro*:

Alcalá
Iban.
Ignoto.
Pulgas.



(Ya, ya sé que algunos venís, pero es mejor que lo comuniquéis vosotros mismos. Iré editando la lista al ritmo que se complete.)

----------


## Iban

Anda, hazme un hueco en esa lista, salao.

----------


## ignoto

Yo.

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Iban

¿No va a ir ningún  adulto?

----------


## ignoto

> ¿No va a ir ningún ****l*to?


¡A ver si nos acostumbramos a poner asteriscos en las palabras malsonantes!

----------


## Moñiño

Arrggg  Yo este año tampoco puedo asistir. Muero de envidia.

----------


## CleHle

Buff, YO alomejor me puedo escapar! ya avisare mas adelante, pero es probable

----------


## Pulgas

¿Nadie más del foro viene a Barakaldo?
Con la cantidad de gente que se lanza a hacer cumpleaños, comuniones, etc. ¿Y no sacamos un huequito para compartir y aprender, junto a los demás, cosas sobre la magia infantil?
Malo, malo. :Neutral: 

De todas maneras hay una buena noticia: 
*¡¡¡Ya hay 80 inscritos!!!*

----------


## mago alcala

Yo tambien voy.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Sabe alguien si existe la posibilidad de sólo asistir a las galas del sábado y domingo.
Trabajo el viernes y casi seguro el sábado a la mañana.

No dispongo de todo el fin de semana, pero podría escaparme a ambas galas.

He llamado a la casa cultura de Barakaldo y no han sabido darme una respuesta.
Me dicen que llame la semana que viene.
Gracias.
LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

> Saludos.
> Sabe alguien si existe la posibilidad de sólo asistir a las galas del sábado y domingo.
> Trabajo el viernes y casi seguro el sábado a la mañana.
> 
> No dispongo de todo el fin de semana, pero podría escaparme a ambas galas.
> 
> He llamado a la casa cultura de Barakaldo y no han sabido darme una respuesta.
> Me dicen que llame la semana que viene.
> Gracias.
> LOU LESS.


La inscripción cuesta 70 euros y te incluye la comida del sábado, las dos cenas y la entrada a las galas y conferencias. 
Ten en cuenta que en la cena suele montarse la "gala pirata" (una especie de gala improvisada) por lo que tendrías 3 galas si te inscribes.

----------


## Pulgas

Puedes hacer tus consultas directamente en la Web del encuentro.
http://encuentrodemagosinfantiles.jimdo.com/

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
La intención es pasar con la familia a ver las galas.
He llamado al teléfono de la wed y me dicen que las galas no las mueven ellos, que me ponga en contacto con el centro cívico de barakaldo.

El precio del congreso es muy bueno, pero es cuestión de tiempo. No puedo disponer de todo el finde.
Y sobre todo no quisiera dejar a mi hija sin que os vea.
LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

Solamente de pensar en que este domingo tendré a pochocientos magos entre el público me entran las cagaleras de la muerte.

¡Será posible que solamente tenga miedo escénico cuando sé que hay magos entre el público!

----------


## Pulgas

Pues sí, me parece sorprendente. Yo lo tengo siempre... Aunque ahora más.

----------


## Iban

pasopalabra

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
No todos son magos.
Yo ya tengo las entradas para las galas, y no soy mago.
Me ha costado conseguirlas porque no me hacían reserva, pero ya las tengo.
Saber que ignoto es humano es buena noticia, de Pulgas me lo imaginaba, pero de ignoto no.
Espero poder saludaros este fin de semana.
LOU LESS.

----------


## ignoto

Será si me pueden sacar del hotel.

----------


## ignoto

Último apunte.
En trece o catorce horas salimos.
Vamos a preparar los trastos de matar.
Mi mujer *casi* me ha convencido de que no es sensato echarse atrás a estas alturas.

----------


## Ming

> Último apunte.
> En trece o catorce horas salimos.
> Vamos a preparar los trastos de matar.
> Mi mujer *casi* me ha convencido de que no es sensato echarse atrás a estas alturas.


"CASI"?!?!  :117: 

Mucha suerte Ignoto!

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Ignoto, no es por meter presión, pero estaré muy encima tuyo.
Puedes adelantar algo del repertorio del domingo.
LOU LESS.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Allá vamos!
Cuatro baúles pequeños llenos de material, una mochila con mi ropa y otra con la de "Arcadio", el personaje que actuará el sábado por la tarde...
Creo que no se me olvida nada.
Lo previsto, comer en Barakaldo, una siesta y ¡¡¡a empezar a disfrutar del Encuentro!!!

----------


## Ming

¡Mucha suerte para ti también Pulgas!


Que envidia me dais :( ¡¡¡Yo también quiero estar allí!!!

----------


## Iban

Todavía no puedo deciros cómo serán com magos, pero qué grandes personas... Pulgas, Ignoto, Alcalá...

Grandes, grandes grandes.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Daros las gracias por esos intensos minutos de ilusión, Pulgas, Ignoto y Olga.
Gracias también por tener un momento para saludar y conocernos personalmente.
He tenido el placer de conoceros a vosotros, a Iban y a Coloclon.
Así que todo a ido bien, la magia, las personas y el ambiente.
Yo como sabeis, sólo asistí a las galas, pero valió la pena. Ha sido un fin de semana de magia completo, ya comentaremos más adelante.
Solo esperar que contesteis para saber que todos habeis llegado a vuestro destino bien.
Gracias por dar tanta ilusión a los pequeños y mayores. Seguir así.
LOU LESS.

----------


## Pulgas

Llegué (llegamos) con bien, cansados, hartos de lluvia y emocionados.
Mañana, un poco más relajado, contaré algunas de las experiencias, algunos de los intríngulis y varios cotilleos.
Sí, mejor mañana, cuando los ojos no se empeñen en cerrarse y la cabeza no les ordene que se queden abiertos.
(Así, de paso, creamos espectación. Je, je)

----------


## Iban

Qué buenos...

No sé cómo comentar el encuentro, porque hacerlo es como pretender que soy objetivo. Y como me es imposible serlo, y menos sin hablar mal de algunas cosillas, quedémonos con los nuestros.  Sus dos actuaciones, las de Pulgas e Ignoto, dos obras maestras. Buenos personajes, buen trabajo de preparación, control del espacio muy estudiado, proporción magia/relato muy acertada... y Olga es una máquina.

En el escenario, claro, en el escenario.

Qué buenos...

Lo siento, chicos, pero yo he visto ambos, y vosotros no. Y no sabéis lo que os perdéis.

Además de esas dos actuaciones, (y esto es de "yo, me, mí, conmigo"), hay tres momentos que me va a gustar recordar: la conferencia de Pulgas sobre magia de calle, la actuación de Carlos Adriano, y la cena con Alcalá y la gente de Logroño (y alguna otra cosilla que no os interesa).

Nos vemos en Logroño el año que viene; de mí no os libráis.

Lou, encantado y un poco avergonzado de conocerte. Encantado, por lo evidente, y avergonzado por no haber podido pasar más tiempo parloteando contigo.

P.D.: Ah, y Coloclom no es tan temible como parece.

¿Ignoto? Ignoto sí.

----------


## lossar

Y aunque yo no pude ir, me gustaria mandar mi agradecimiento a los organizadores del evento, en especial a linaje (ya sabe él porqué).

Me consta que han echo todo lo posible para que el congreso saliera a las mil maravillas y todos os sintierais satisfechos.

Gracias por mantener e intentar mejorar el pabellon de la magia infantil en España.

----------


## ignoto

> ¿Ignoto? Ignoto sí.


Soy malvado y aterrador, doy mucho miedo.

----------


## ignoto

Todo el fin de semana nos estuvimos riendo con Omaller y Cliff. Charlamos con Fernando Saldaña y con Luigi y Fran, nos desorganizamos con Oliver y le di la paliza a todo el mundo con mi estuche que cambia de color.

En resúmen, me lo pasé muy bien.

¡Ah! E hice un juego de cartas

----------


## Iban

Síiii, es verdad, el estuche que cambia de color...

Jajajaja... antes de presentarnos, bajaba yo de la tarima después de la charla de los Buffons, Fernando abajo esperando, y te acercas: "Mira, es azul, patapúm, ahora es rojo". Yo yo pensando "coño, que se presente por lo menos, ¿no?".

Jajajajaja... por cierto, Ignoto, que sepas que hay un hilo sobre "cosas de doble cara" en el que dices que...".

----------


## Ming

> Síiii, es verdad, el estuche que cambia de color...
> 
> Jajajaja... antes de presentarnos, bajaba yo de la tarima después de la charla de los Buffons, Fernando abajo esperando, y te acercas: "Mira, es azul, patapúm, ahora es rojo". Yo yo pensando *"coño, que se presente por lo menos, ¿no?*".
> 
> Jajajajaja... por cierto, Ignoto, que sepas que hay un hilo sobre "cosas de doble cara" en el que dices que...".


Pues con las orejas que tiene es difícil no reconocerlo  :O11: 

Tengo la sensación de que voy a ver ese etuche muchas veces...

----------


## ignoto

> Tengo la sensación de que voy a ver ese etuche muchas veces...


¡Pero si ya lo has visto!

----------


## Ming

Si, pero solo una vez :(
Espero y deseo verla mucho, porque...
1. Eso quiere decir que os vería más a Olga y a ti  :Smile1: 
2. ¡Dejarías de hacer propaganda del estuche por todos lados! :PPPPP
Aunque he de reconocer que me quedé alucinada  :Oops:  Y si lo volviese a ver me volvería a quedar...  :117:

----------


## Coloclom

Gracias Lou, llegué sano y salvo, pero tarde como para postear.

Gracias Iban, todo mi trabajo por la borda...

A mi el elfo me daba miedo, la bruja no...

----------


## Iban

(Creo que no hay hombre que pudiese resistirse a esa bruja).

----------

